# Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler



## mlkzander (5. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Jungangler,
da ich mein Tackle größtenteils neu angeschafft habe,
habe ich meinen Keller heute morgen "ausgemistet" und diverse
Angelgeräte aussortiert. Wobei alle Sachen noch im gebrauchsfähigem 
Zustand sind und ich die Sachen teilweise noch bis letztes Jahr gefsicht habe.
Ich schicke die Sachen per Päckchen (die Ruten als Paket) gegen 
Porto/Verpackung - Erstattung (4,50€ Päckchen 7,50€ Paket) an Euch ab. 
Sollte jemand in der Nähe wohnen, kann auch abgeholt oder kostenlos geliefert werden.

*Bitte meldet Euch nur, wenn Ihr maximal 16 Jahre alt seid!

Wie immer gilt: wer zuerst.............
*
Hier nun die Liste:

1x Rolle Spro Vanatec 440SE Freilauf 
inkl. 1Spule neue 22er Sänger Specitec mono 
inkl. 1Spule neue 15er Sänger Specitec gefolchtene

1x Rolle DAM Quick Mega 130

2x Rolle Okuma Miramar 30

1x Rolle Silstar FRB40

1x Rolle Sänger Specitec Runner I Freilauf
inkl. 1Spule 20er noName geflochtene
inkl. 1Spule 30er noName mono

1x Rolle Rolltec G1300

1x Rutentasche Eurostar bis 1,40m

1x Rute Allround DAM Tele California Red 3,30m 30-60gramm

1x Rute Spinn Zebco Tele80 3,00m 40-80gramm

1x Rute Pilk Praktica Tele 2,10m 100-300gramm

1x Set Posen, Wasserkugeln, Gummifische, Haken, Bleie, Twister, Jigköpfe

1x Set mit mindestens 10 Pilker, Meeresvorfächer, Jigköpfe

5x Rutenhalter

*Ihr könnt Euch auch für mehrere Sachen melden, wir teilen das schon gerecht auf*


----------



## Living Dead (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Feiner Zug!|wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Klasse Idde

Wie währe es den einer Jugendgruppe zu spenden?? in (deinem verein) wen natrürlich vorhanden


----------



## mlkzander (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Klasse Idde
> 
> Wie währe es den einer Jugendgruppe zu spenden?? in (deinem verein) wen natrürlich vorhanden



die ist bestens ausgetattet

da ich mich noch gut an meine anfänge erinnern kann,
sollen sich hier mal die melden, die es nicht so einfach haben
mal eben ne rolle oder rute zu kaufen


----------



## killahoroz (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Hallo,
würde gerne den Set mit den Posen, Twistern; Rolle Spro Vanatec 440SE Freilauf, Rolle Sänger Specitec Runner I Freilauf
inkl. 1Spule 20er noName geflochtene
inkl. 1Spule 30er noName mono, Rute Allround DAM Tele California Red 3,30m 30-60gramm, Rute Spinn Zebco Tele80 3,00m 40-80gramm und 2 Rutenständer bekommen, wenn möglich ist. Wäre sehr dankbar.


----------



## Kaljan (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

das ist ja fast alles :q


----------



## hecq (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Wie wäre es wenn du das verlost hier im AB. Wie Thomas oben im Gewinnspiel/Preisausschreiben Forum 

Bissel spannung is auch ned übel


----------



## Carphunter' (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

die rutentasche von eurostar könnt ich gut gebrauchen.
da ich durch führerschein grad total pleite bin, aber für das forellen und barschangeln nnoch ne kleine gebrauchen könnte.

hast du vllt ein foto?


----------



## mlkzander (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



killahoroz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> würde gerne den Set mit den Posen, Twistern; Rolle Spro Vanatec 440SE Freilauf, Rolle Sänger Specitec Runner I Freilauf
> inkl. 1Spule 20er noName geflochtene
> inkl. 1Spule 30er noName mono, Rute Allround DAM Tele California Red 3,30m 30-60gramm, Rute Spinn Zebco Tele80 3,00m 40-80gramm und 2 Rutenständer bekommen, wenn möglich ist. Wäre sehr dankbar.



das ist ja echt fast alles

wir lassen das mal laufen wer nochwas haben möchte und dann
teilen wir gerecht auf

*schreibt eure wünsche bitte hier in den tröööt damit jeder sieht*
* das es kein geschummel gibt*


----------



## killahoroz (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



mlkzander schrieb:


> das ist ja echt fast alles
> 
> wir lassen das mal laufen wer nochwas haben möchte und dann
> teilen wir gerecht auf
> ...



Ja, ich wollte nurma schreiben, wo ich interresiert wäre, ihr könnt ja dann gerecht aufteilen. Ich meinte damit nicht, dass ich  alles, was ich aufgezählt habe, aber halt iwas davon gerne kriegen würde, sry wenn das anders rübergekommen ist.

Erste Wahl= Set mit Posen und co.


----------



## welsman (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Hallöchen!

Ich hätte Interesse an Rolle Spro Vanatec 440SE Freilauf und dem Set Posen,  Gummifische, Haken, Bleie, Twister, Jigköpfe.
Ich habe halt auch noch nicht soviel Geld.
Das finde ich echt nett!Allerdings wär ich auch für gerechtes aufteilen

Mfg. Felix


----------



## Schreck2 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

(siehe PN)
  Bin 16, Schüler, komme aus Potsdam und ebenfalls ziemlich knapp bei Kasse. Bin ebenfalles interessiert an: einer (Spinn-) Rolle/Rute, Rolle Spro Vanatec 440SE Freilauf, Rolle Sänger Specitec Runner I Freilauf, 1Spule 20er noName geflochtene, Spinn Zebco Tele80 3,00m 40-80gramm, 1x Rutentasche Eurostar bis 1,40m, Gummifische, Twister, Jigköpfe
  Was ebend möglich ist. Vielen Dank schon mal und wie ich finde, ein Gedankengang „zum hochhalten“
  Elias


----------



## Schreck2 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

---meinte das genau wie killahoroz


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ich hätte gerne 
1x Rolle Spro Vanatec 440SE Freilauf 
inkl. 1Spule neue 22er Sänger Specitec mono 
inkl. 1Spule neue 15er Sänger Specitec gefolchtene
oder 1x Rolle DAM Quick Mega 130
bin 14


----------



## BadnerPower (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

hätte interesse an der Freilaufrolle Sänger Specitec Runner I o Spro Vanatec 440SE
oder die rutentasche eurostar oder das Set mit Posen Gummis etc.
Eins von den genannten Sachen würden mir reichen


----------



## Hefti (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Moinsen
Darf ich auch was haben?
Ich fühle mich wie mit 16.
Ansonsten wünsche ich mir, dass ich nochmal 16 bin. Oder jünger.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## chris1867 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ich bekomme harz4 ,mein sohn will auch im verein ,nur ich kann mir es nicht leisten ,würde alles nehmen !gruß chris


----------



## BMG619 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Ich würde wohl gerne 
Rolle Sänger Specitec Runner I Freilauf
inkl. 1Spule 20er noName geflochtene
inkl. 1Spule 30er noName mono,

Rute Allround DAM Tele California Red 3,30m 30-60gramm,

Set Posen, Wasserkugeln, Gummifische, Haken, Bleie, Twister, Jigköpfe und

Rolle Spro Vanatec 440SE Freilauf 
inkl. 1Spule neue 22er Sänger Specitec mono 
inkl. 1Spule neue 15er Sänger Specitec gefolchtene

mfg
Steffen


----------



## Lippeman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Ich bin Jugendwart bei uns im Verein könnte die sachen für die Kids gut gebrauchen


----------



## ZanderKai (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Echt feiner zug

Würde mich über eine von den freilaufrollen oder die okuma /
rute California red sehr freuen|rolleyes

bin 15#h


----------



## nairolf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

warum erst ab 16 jahren? Also ich finde das ungerecht


----------



## rotauge88 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



nairolf schrieb:


> warum erst ab 16 jahren? Also ich finde das ungerecht



maximal 16 :c

3 Jahre jünger müsste man sein  oder eben das Alter editieren, aber das machen wir lieber nicht #d |supergri


----------



## mlkzander (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



nairolf schrieb:


> warum erst ab 16 jahren? Also ich finde das ungerecht



von 0 bis 16 

also schreib deinen wunsch rein
heute abend verteilen wir


----------



## Fishscout (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Hallo
ich währe froh um ein paar bilder, weil ich mit den namen allein nich so viel anfangen kann.
an folgendem hätte ich interesse:
-1x Rute Allround DAM Tele California Red 3,30m 30-60gramm

-1x Rute Spinn Zebco Tele80 3,00m 40-80gramm
-2 rutenhalter (kommtdrauf an ob boots rutenhalter, wenn ja hab ich interesse)
-1x Rolle Sänger Specitec Runner I Freilauf
inkl. 1Spule 20er noName geflochtene
inkl. 1Spule 30er noName mono
-die spinnrute interressiert mich auch noch

Ich bin 14 Jahre alt.

Glaube, das abholung möglich währe, wenn du noch in winti wohnst. 
Hab auch von Mami das O.K. ( is ja schliesslich wichtig, hm ;-))

Is echt ein suuper nettes angebot!!!!!!


----------



## Carphunter' (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

wiegesagt^^

ich würd mich suuuupa dolle über die rutentasche freuen.
wüsst bloß gern wie sie aussieht......
kein foto???
und wenn^^.....hauptsache erstma was für die angel.
bin 14^^


----------



## boris2703 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

*gg auf jeden fall ne tolle sache...aber ich bin ja mal gespannt was da am ende raus kommt


----------



## welsman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ich bin auch schon gespannt!Ich hab nämlich noch nicht das Geld um mir mal eben ne Rolle oder ne Rute zu kaufen.Deswegen find ich das eine gute Idee


----------



## killahoroz (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Ich bin auch schon am Warten|supergri. Mal gucken, wie alles aufgeteilt wird.

greetz


----------



## marv1n111 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Hallo,
wollte nur sagen das es eine klasse Aktion von dir ist!
Auch wenn ich ziemlich spät poste, würde ich mich über  
1x Rute Allround DAM Tele California Red 3,30m 30-60gramm 
(da meine DAM E-MOTION Tele 40  3,60m  beim letzen Angeln durch ein dummes missgeschick kaputt gegangen ist) freuen.
Dieser Theard kommt gerade richtig, da mich meine Eltern mich nicht sehr bei meinem Hobby unterstüzten.
Außer dem wäre es noch sehr nett von dir wenn du mir 
1x Set Posen, Wasserkugeln, Gummifische, Haken, Bleie, Twister, Jigköpfe+ 1x Rutenhalter zuschicken könntest!
Auch wenn ich keines der "geforderten" Teile bekomme, finde ich es wie oben schon gesagt nett von dir.
Eine Frage noch, wo liegt Winterthur?
Gruß Marvin (14 Jahre) 
P.s Ich würde dir ,wenn ich einer der *auserwählten* wäre, mein erspartes Geld zuschicken! Ist zwar nicht sehr viel aber immerhin.


----------



## mlkzander (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

marvin google doch mal
heute abend um 20 uhr verteilen wir
ich hoffe das jeder etwas bekommen kann


----------



## Karpfencrack (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

klasse aktion,
ich brauch nichts von den sachen aber ich find das echt toll was du da machst


----------



## Carp-pike (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

find ich auch großes lob ^^
!!!


----------



## nairolf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn ich die Rutentasche oder die  Rute Spinn Zebco Tele803,00m 40-80gramm   oder die  1x Set Posen, Wasserkugeln, Gummifische, Haken, Bleie, Twister, Jigköpfe oder die Rolle Spro Vanatec 440SE bekommen würde.Und dann sehen wir ja wer was heude bekommt ;-)


----------



## marv1n111 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Wie würde das denn gemacht?
Schickst du uns die Konto+BLZ?
Ich habe es gerade nachgegooglet es sind 587 km, d.h is nicht mir selbstabholen!
Ach und wenn noch was übrigbleibt ;-)


----------



## welsman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Ich hoffe zwar auch noch auf die Rolle Spro Vanatec 440SE und dem Kleinteileset,aber immer locker bleiben wir sehen heute abend wer was bekommt.

Mfg. Felix


----------



## Waagemann (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Hallo mlkzander,
hatte dir schon eine PN geschrieben aber erst zuspät gelesen das wir das hier öffentlich posten sollen!Also wenn es möglich wäre hätte ich bitte diese Sachen...



mlkzander schrieb:


> 1x Set mit mindestens 10 Pilker, Meeresvorfächer



...fahre im Mai an die Ostsee und da würde das super passen:k!

mfg


----------



## marv1n111 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Noch 10 min, dan ist es so weit!
Freu mich schon!!!


----------



## nairolf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

so gleich fällt die entscheidung:k ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt:z


----------



## welsman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ich auch


----------



## welsman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

die ganze zeit ist der server ausgelastet!Ich fass es nicht!


----------



## nairolf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

jaja jedes mal wenn ich auf anglerboard geh (also eben) ich hab 15 mins gebraucht bis ich hier rein kam.


----------



## Fishscout (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Is vermutlich gerade am die ruten zersägen, damit alle was ham konnen,dass das so lange dauert. Ich komm um halb neun wieder!


----------



## welsman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

bei mir dauerts auch.Ich bin froh das ich noch hier bin.Wenn ich aktualisieren drücke flieg ich ständig raus


----------



## marv1n111 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Ja mir gehts auch so!


----------



## killahoroz (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

warum muss der Server genau dann überlastet sein, wenn die Entscheidung verkündet wird?#d^^


----------



## nairolf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

aber echt. und wo drückt man zum aktualisieren^^


----------



## welsman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

F5 musstu drücken


----------



## Fishscout (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

mlkzander scheint sich wohl sehr schwer zu tun bei der verteilung.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## welsman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



Fishscout schrieb:


> mlkzander scheint sich wohl sehr schwer zu tun bei der verteilung.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 

ich hab auch nicht viel zeit ich muss gleich noch weg#q


----------



## welsman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

so ich muss leider weg! Dann teilt mal gerecht auf aber lasst mir wenigstens die Spro Vanatec 440SE über.So haut rein

Felix


----------



## welsman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

so ich muss leider weg! Dann teilt mal gerecht auf aber lasst mir wenigstens die Spro Vanatec 440SE über.So haut rein

Felix


----------



## nairolf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

so wann gehts denn mal los:vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

wen er on ist würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Fishscout (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

egduld*  *ungeduld**ungeduld* *ungeduld* *ungeduld* *ungeduld* *ungeduld* *ungedul


----------



## nairolf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ja schon kla sry dumme frage von mir


----------



## killahoroz (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

am geilsten würde jetz kommen, wenn er schreibt, er hat sichs anders überlegt.^^


----------



## FrankL80 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

find ich ne super sache von dir.  hab meine gebrauchsfähigen sachen 2 geistigbehinderten junganglern geschenkt und bin auch gleich ab mit denen zum kanal


----------



## Fishscout (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Hey welsmann bist ja immer noch da!


----------



## Lippeman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Na alle noch da spannende Sache !


----------



## killahoroz (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

jo. langsam wirds echt Zeit, morgen ist Schule.


----------



## Lippeman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Ich glaube der kann sich nicht enscheiden bei der grossen nachfrage


----------



## Fishscout (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ich glaub ich warte bis morgen, dann hat ers hoffentlich raus.


----------



## Brassenfan (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

na dan husch ins bett ! |supergri


----------



## Lippeman (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Brassenfan sei doch nicht so gemein.


----------



## ZanderKai (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

man spammt doch nicht alles voll|bla:|supergri
er wird sich schon melden wenn er on kommt also habt Geduld|rolleyes


----------



## mlkzander (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

man was seid ihr fürne rasselbande
nun geht mal schlafen ich brauch noch was......


----------



## Fishscout (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

och nöö!  Will noch n bisschen aufbleiben! 
Is es soo schwer?? Muss mer helfen??:q:q


----------



## nairolf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

och menno hab mich so gefreut


----------



## marv1n111 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Ich wollte nur noch ergänzen das ich die Silstar und die Rolltec auch noch gut gebrauchen könnte!
Außerdem noch für nen Freund zum Geburtstag die Pilkrute für seinen nächsten Kuttertripp!
So gute Nacht alle miteinander!


----------



## mlkzander (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

killahoroz > Spro Vanatec Rolle
carphunter > Rutentasche
welsmann > Set Posen/Gummis etc.
schreck2 > Sänger Specitec Rolle
hamburgerjung93 > Rolle DAM Quick
badnerpower > Set Posen/Gummis etc. 
(war so viel habe 2 Sets von gemacht und noch was dazu gepackt)
BMG619 > Rute DAM  
zanderkai > 2 Rollen Okuma
Fishscout > Rute Zebco
marv1n11 > Rolle Rolltec Rolle Silstar Pilkrute 
Waagemann > Pilkset


Die Rutenständer packe ich wahllos zu den Ruten dazu.


so nochmal editiert die letzten wünsche sind nun auch berücksichtigt
> so bleibt es nun 
* schreibt mir bitte per pn eure adressen*


----------



## Blink* (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

#r

sehr nette Aktion, mlkzander.

*daumenhoch*


----------



## mlkzander (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

*ich meine eure POSTADRESSEN
nicht eure mailadressen

bitte per PN 
ich muss das zeug ja schließlich verschicken
*


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Schöne Geste ..... das erlebt man nicht jeden Tag.. #6#6#6


----------



## Manni@rotauge (7. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

1x Rute Spinn Zebco Tele80 3,00m 40-80gramm
1x Rolle Sänger Specitec Runner I Freilauf
inkl. 1Spule 20er noName geflochtene
inkl. 1Spule 30er noName mono
 eigentlich würde ich das ja nehmen aber so wies auseiht ist ja alles schon weg =(


----------



## nairolf (7. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Und ich natürlich nix:c


----------



## marv1n111 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Wie Wird das dann gemacht?
Schickst du uns die Sachen und wir das Versandgeld?


----------



## Manni@rotauge (7. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ich schätze mal er macht das i-wie per nachnahme oder wie das heisst.....


----------



## mlkzander (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ihr habt alle pn


----------



## HotHotHechti (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Hallo hätte gerne

1x Rolle Spro Vanatec 440SE Freilauf 
inkl. 1Spule neue 22er Sänger Specitec mono 
inkl. 1Spule neue 15er Sänger Specitec gefolchtene
oder
1x Rolle Sänger Specitec Runner I Freilauf
inkl. 1Spule 20er noName geflochtene
inkl. 1Spule 30er noName mono

Gruß Lennart


----------



## angler24 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Noch irgendwas übrig?

Fällt auch noch was für mich ab:q Bin über alles glücklich was ich bekommen könnte:q


----------



## marv1n111 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Das Geld ist unterwegs wenn meine Mutter beim nächsten mal inner Bank ist (spätstens Donnerstag)
Danke nochmal mlkzander !!!
p.s freu mich schon


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Sollen wir nun das Porto bezahlen oder nicht?

MFG HHjung 93


----------



## marv1n111 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Hast du ihm ne PN geschrieben?


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Ja hab ich


----------



## welsman (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Geld ist auch bald unterwegs!
Klasse Aktion!

Mfg. Felix


----------



## marv1n111 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



Hamburgerjung 93 schrieb:


> Ja hab ich


Ja dann überweiß das Geld doch auf die dir zugeschickte Bankverbindung.


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Hat er mir noch nicht geschickt


----------



## der allrounder (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ja hallo ich ich interresiere mich für die rolle spro vanatec440se freilauf, die zebco spinn rute das pilker set und die sänger specitec runner 1  freundliche grüße der allrounder


----------



## Fishscout (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

an alle die sich noch für etwas interessieren und es haben wollen, schaut mal auf seite 5 da wurde schon verteilt es geht hier nur noch um adressen ect.


----------



## marv1n111 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



Fishscout schrieb:


> an alle die sich noch für etwas interessieren und es haben wollen, schaut mal auf seite 5 da wurde schon verteilt es geht hier nur noch um adressen ect.



#6#6#6


----------



## Fishscout (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

|stolz::g:vik:#g


soll keine klug********rei sein!!!!


----------



## killahoroz (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

so, das Geld von mir ist auch bald unterwegs, spätestens Donnerstag. 
Schonmal vielen Dank an mlkzander#6


----------



## Carphunter' (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

hab auch n pn geschriebn. leider bisher ohne antwort|kopfkrat


----------



## mlkzander (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

carphunter und hamburgerjung kriegen ihre pn noch
morgen früh
hatte die adressen der beiden noch nicht......

wenn ich mal wieder "ausmiste" könnt ihr sicher sein das es an jungangler geht


----------



## marv1n111 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Und ist mein Geld schon angekommen?


----------



## welsman (19. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Moin°!
ich will ja nicht nerven aber
sind die sachen scho unterwegs?

Mfg. Felix


----------



## mlkzander (19. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

nachdem nun endlich nach 2 wochen !
gestern von jedem das portogeld angekommen ist
kann ich am montag de sachen zur post bringen........


----------



## welsman (19. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

jo danke!

Felix


----------



## welsman (22. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Moin"!
Als ich gerade nach hause gekommen bin stand auch schon das heiß erwartete Päckchen im zimmer!Schnell aufgemacht geguckt und...
Ich muss sagen ,das sind echt klasse sachen!Großes Lob hier von mir,besonders die Raubfischsachen kann ich sehr gut gebrauchen!
Dankeschön,
Felix!


----------



## Schreck2 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Habe jetzt auch meines bekommen. Noch einmal vielen Dank mlkzander!!
MfG Elias


----------



## BMG619 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Meins ist auch heute angekommen. Danke nochmals 

mfg
Steffen


----------



## ZanderKai (23. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Mein Päckchen ist auch jetzt da

Danke nochmals#6


----------



## marv1n111 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Ich schließe mich meinen vorpostern an!


----------



## Carphunter' (23. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

jep...meens is auch da. thxxxx nomma^^


----------



## Master Hecht (23. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

schade zu spät gesehen... ist nochwas da???


----------



## Waagemann (23. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Jopp besten Dank nochmal das Päckchen ist heute angekommen#6#6#6!Überweisung schick ich morgen los!


----------



## Bier (23. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Klasse sache, wirklich ... kaum jemand verschenkt noch was.

Vlt gibts ja auch mal sone aktion für ältere dieihr ganzes geld in bier und ihre frauen investieren!


----------



## killahoroz (24. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

bin ich der einzige der noch nichts bekommen hat?


----------



## nairolf (24. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Kann sein, dass deins noch nicht angekommen ist, weil die post ja streikt


----------



## mlkzander (24. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



killahoroz schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der noch nichts bekommen hat?



deins ist auch am montag losgegangen


----------



## Master Hecht (24. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

is denn jetzt noch was d????


----------



## julian123 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

hey find ich echt ne super aktion!!
auch mal an die jungangler zu denken, die noch nich so viel geld für angelsachen haben.
ich hab jetzt zwar nichts abgekriegt, hab mich aba auch garnich gemeldet.
aba is echt voll nett von dir mlkzander 

mfg Julian


----------



## killahoroz (27. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

HAllo Freunde der Nacht,

ich habe immernoch nichts bekommen. 

An mlkzander:Ist das Paket vielleicht zurückgekommen, weil der Versand ja nicht so lange dauern kann?


----------



## mlkzander (27. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

is nix zurück gekommen.......


----------



## LassO (27. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

krasse sache,,, echt nett von dir das du die sachen verschenkst!


----------



## thiax (28. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

kannst mal büdde updaten, was da ggf noch verfügbar ist? vielen dank, der ahnungslose


----------



## mlkzander (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

kannst dich ja durch die 8 seiten kämpfen
dann würdest du wissen, dass alles weg ist


----------



## mlkzander (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



killahoroz schrieb:


> HAllo Freunde der Nacht,
> 
> ich habe immernoch nichts bekommen.
> 
> An mlkzander:Ist das Paket vielleicht zurückgekommen, weil der Versand ja nicht so lange dauern kann?



so, heute ist es zurück gekommen........
weil dein name nicht auf dem briefkasten steht...
also wenn du noch willst bitte nochmal 3,90€ überweisen
und mir eine adresse per pn zukommen lassen, an die die post
auch zustellen kann


----------



## killahoroz (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

hä, das kann doch nicht sein, an welche adresse hast du geschickt, bitte pn


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

muss mal sage ne klasse aktion die du da gestartet hast!
aber, ich würde es nächstes mal sinnvoll finden ( und die anderen die etwas ab zu geben haben ) an vereine oder an foren ( an erster stelle das ab ) zu spenden die das ganze dann verteilen ( b.z.w sicherstellen können das das ganze wirklich an jugendliche oder an hilfe bedürftige geht! ).

gruße
quappenjäger#h


----------



## mlkzander (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

@quappenjäger
ist ja schön und gut 
aber wie soll das ab besser sicherstellen wer jungendlich ist?
das hätte ich auch gekonnt durch zb ne ausweiskopie

aber
1. verteile ich es lieber selber
2. wenn echt ein über 18 j ähriger dabei ist, ist er so arm das er schon wieder bedürftig ist


----------



## killahoroz (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Kannst du mir ma bitte ne Pn schicken, an welche Adresse du geschickt hast?


----------



## Scherny (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

kommt vielleicht jemand aus hannover oder umgebung der noch ruten los werden mag?

steck oder tele..das ist egal, hecht, forelle, barsch....



wäre schön wenn foto vorhanden wäre;-)
meldet euch mal wenn über privatnachricht.

danke


----------



## killahoroz (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Moin MlkZander,
 ist es denn so schwer mir eine Pn zu schicken?
Ich warte immer noch auf die PN.
Ehrlichgesagt finde ich das echt *******, ich habe das Geld überwiesen und jetz bekomme ich die Rolle nicht mal, angeblich falsche Adresse, was nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## Scherny (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

das ist echt mies, wenn man was zu verkaufen hat sollte man doch schon mit fairen mitteln spielen und die sachen auch hinschicken!

sauerrei!


----------



## Fishscout (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Hallo mlkzander
Super Rute, wollte mich nochmals bedanken!!#6


----------



## mlkzander (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



Scherny schrieb:


> das ist echt mies, wenn man was zu verkaufen hat sollte man doch schon mit fairen mitteln spielen und die sachen auch hinschicken!
> 
> sauerrei!



was bist du denn fürn knaller?
keine ahnung um was es hier geht und blöd rumblasen

hier hat jeder sein zeugs bekommen aber dumm anmachen lasse ich mich nicht, die rolle steht hier so wie sie zurück gekommen ist
wann ich wem ne pn schicke und wie ich meine zeit einteile
ist allein meine sache
außerdem wurde das zeug nicht verkauft, sondern verschenkt
aber ich glaube das hast du schlicht vergessen zu lesen
bist du immer so oberflächlich? ist ja zum:v

wenn du was suchst mach deinen eigenen trööt auf
und hör auf mich an zu pissen du armer ahnungsloser!

nach deinem posting wird dir eh kein vernünftiger mensch mehr
was schneken wollen........


@killahoroz
ich mache nachher ein foto von dem päckchen, so wie
es zurückgekommen hier steht
gib mir deine kontonummer und du bekommst dein
portogeld wieder, ich lasse mich von dir nicht auf diese
plumpe art anmachen
genau typen wie du vermiesen es leuten wie mir noch was
zu verschenken, bevor ich mir den ärger antue, landet
mein zeug demnächst lieber auf dem müll!


----------



## mlkzander (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*


----------



## mlkzander (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

auf dem ersten bild sieht man das päckchen ausgenommen meiner adresse

ich hatte hier: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2034632&postcount=118
schon geschrieben das lt. post der name nicht am briefkasten steht

wer gute augen hat, kann das auf dem zweiten bild nachlesen.........


----------



## nairolf (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ich finde mlkzander hat da recht.Wenn er schon sachen verschenkt könnt ihr doch eigentlich froh sein.Und dann macht ihr noch so blöde sprüche.
Ps:Wenn die Rolle zur verfügung steht nehme ich sie noch gerne:q


----------



## Scherny (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



mlkzander schrieb:


> was bist du denn fürn knaller?
> keine ahnung um was es hier geht und blöd rumblasen
> 
> hier hat jeder sein zeugs bekommen aber dumm anmachen lasse ich mich nicht, die rolle steht hier so wie sie zurück gekommen ist
> ...




ui ui ui deshalb muss man aber nicht gleich so beleidigend reagieren;_)


----------



## mlkzander (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

dann halt dich doch zurück
wenn du nicht den ganzen sachverhalt kennst........

leuten sowas anzuhängen ist wohl eher ne sauerei als das was ich gemacht habe

ich muss mich wegen solchen müllpostings rehabilitieren um hier nicht als
********* dazustehen, der kleine kinder abzieht.....
weil leute wie du ihr urteil abgeben ohne ahnung zu haben


----------



## Mario563 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



Scherny schrieb:


> ui ui ui deshalb muss man aber nicht gleich so beleidigend reagieren;_)



Du warst derjenige der beleidigt hat, sei froh dass es noch Menschen gibt die etwas VERSCHENKEN


----------



## Scherny (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

sorry, hab auch nicht alles gelesen *sorry*#t


mein posting war zu unrecht, entschuldige!

und na klar ist es super wenn es noch menschen gibt die etwas verschenken möchten! dagegen sagte ich ja auch nichts...

habe da etwas falsch verstanden, nimm es mir bitte nicht böse;-)

mom mal eben ich schick dir was


----------



## mlkzander (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

entschuldigung angenommen


----------



## Scherny (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

puuuh oki, hab echt nicht alles gelesen

nächstes mal lese ich erst bevor ich tippe

sorry nochmal


----------



## nairolf (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Ist die rolle denn noch da?


----------



## Fishscout (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Dürfte ich auch noch interesse an der Rolle bekunden?


----------



## nairolf (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

duhattest doch schon was!!!!!


----------



## nairolf (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Wie siehts aus mlkzander is die rolle noch da?


----------



## don rhabano (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Ich bin auch Jungangler und bin noch nich lang hier im Forum...hätte auch sooooo gern was. 
Bin 14Jahre und unerfahrener Jungangler. Wenn noch was übrig ist würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke im voraus auch wenns nicht klappt,
Konni


----------



## killahoroz (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



mlkzander schrieb:


> was bist du denn fürn knaller?
> keine ahnung um was es hier geht und blöd rumblasen
> 
> hier hat jeder sein zeugs bekommen aber dumm anmachen lasse ich mich nicht, die rolle steht hier so wie sie zurück gekommen ist
> ...



Was mich aufgeregt hat war, dass ich 2 Tage gewartet hab auf ne Pn und dich 2mal darum gebeten hab, trotzdem keine Antwort. Wenn du mir einfach eine Pn geschickt hättest, wäre es nicht soweit gekommen. Und wo ich geschrieben habe, 
"Ehrlichgesagt finde ich das echt *******, ich habe das Geld überwiesen und jetz bekomme ich die Rolle nicht mal, angeblich falsche Adresse, was nicht stimmen kann." meinte ich damit nicht, dass du die Rolle nicht verschickt hast, sondern vllt. zur falschen Adresse, weil wirklich der Name an Briefkasten draufsteht und ich schon zur selben Adresse viel bestellt hab und nie gabs Probleme. Nagut wenn du kein Verständnis dafür hast...

ich schick dir meine Bankverbindung


----------



## mlkzander (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

du brauchst mir gar nichts mehr schicken
das thema hat sich erledigt, beschwere dich bei der post
oder kleb deinen namen auf den kasten, ich habe k.a. was
da los ist und es interessiert mich auch nicht mehr
kannst ja deinen briefträger anpflaumen ob er blind ist.....

schau dir die bilder von mir an, da steht deine adresse drauf

offensichtlich habe ich manchmal viel zu viel verständnis,
sei froh das ich dir überhaupt geantwortet habe.......


----------



## mlkzander (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ja die rolle ist noch zu haben.......


----------



## killahoroz (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Achso so ist es also. Erst so tun als ob es dir darum geht, was gutes zu tun. Jetzt das Geld behalten, da sieht man was für ein Typ du bist.


----------



## nairolf (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Hallo Mlkzander, da ich auch Jungangler bin und auch vorher schonmal gefragt habe ob ich irgendwas bekomme, wäre ich sehr froh wenn ich die Rolle bekommee.


----------



## fish4fun (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



killahoroz schrieb:


> Achso so ist es also. Erst so tun als ob es dir darum geht, was gutes zu tun. Jetzt das Geld behalten, da sieht man was für ein Typ du bist.




So wie ich das sehe, hat er allen etwas gutes getan!#h 

Aber ich kann Ihn verstehen wenn er nicht gewillt ist, Dir bei Deinem üblichem Umgangston, noch einmal ein Päckchen auf seine Kosten zu schicken,m um es nachher wieder zurrück zu bekommen.#d

Manchmal macht der Ton die Musik! Das könnte der Anlass sein, mal seine fordernde Ausdrucksweise zu ändern.#c

Gruß


----------



## LassO (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

also killahoroz du solltest mal ganz leise sein!? er hat es an deine adresse geschickt , wenn der briefträger zu "blöd" ist  oder du deinen namen nicht richtig am briefkasten hast ist ja nicht sein problem . ich hätte auch keinen bock dann leuten wie dir hinterherzulaufen . und dann noch dein "Ton" hier im thread . warum sollte er es dir nochmal schicken???


mfg


----------



## welsman (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



LassO schrieb:


> also killahoroz du solltest mal ganz leise sein!? er hat es an deine adresse geschickt , wenn der briefträger zu "blöd" ist oder du deinen namen nicht richtig am briefkasten hast ist ja nicht sein problem . ich hätte auch keinen bock dann leuten wie dir hinterherzulaufen . und dann noch dein "Ton" hier im thread . warum sollte er es dir nochmal schicken???
> 
> 
> mfg


 

so seh ich das  auch.Du hast dir die Tour selbst vermasselt


----------



## Franky D (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



welsman schrieb:


> so seh ich das auch.Du hast dir die Tour selbst vermasselt


 
dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Master Hecht (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ich würd die rolle auch noch nehmen...
ich hatte ja schon mal gefragt...


----------



## don rhabano (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Ich hätte die Rolle auch gern !!!ICh hatte noch nichts und hab ja auch schon mal gefragt. Wär nett wenn mal zurückgeschrieben wird.
Danke auch wenns nich funktioniert, Konni


----------



## Franky D (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ich weis nicht ob mlkzander nach dem ganzen hier noch bereit ist die rolle zu verschenken ich an seiner stelle würde mir das auch überlegen er will jemand was gutes tun und wird dafür so angepflaumt sowas muss doch nicht sein


----------



## welsman (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich weis nicht ob mlkzander nach dem ganzen hier noch bereit ist die rolle zu verschenken ich an seiner stelle würde mir das auch überlegen er will jemand was gutes tun und wird dafür so angepflaumt sowas muss doch nicht sein


 
#6


Spammt jetzt mal nicht alles voll.Er wird sich schon melden wenn er noch was hat denk ich mal


----------



## Master Hecht (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ich hab doch nur interesse angemeldet außerdem war ich an dem ganzen sch... hier nicht beteiligt. ich finde dafür sollte man hier nichts gegen alle sagen...


----------



## welsman (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> ich hab doch nur interesse angemeldet außerdem war ich an dem ganzen sch... hier nicht beteiligt. ich finde dafür sollte man hier nichts gegen alle sagen...


 
mit spammt doch nicht alles voll wird doch keiner angegriffen |wavey: ich will auch garkeinen angreifen ,aber reicht es nicht wenn man einmal sein intersse bekündigt?

Mfg. Felix


----------



## mlkzander (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



nairolf schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mlkzander is die rolle noch da?



Du kannst die Rolle haben,
warst der "erste" nachdem sie wieder zu haben ist.
Für die andern tuts mir leid, aber wenn wieder was
zu vergeben ist, lass ichs Euch wissen.

Gruß an alle


----------



## LassO (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

oki ... trotzdem danke! ist echt ne super sache von dir


----------



## Master Hecht (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

jo kp...


----------



## fisch (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

milkzander wollt nur sagen Super Sache war das von dir


Mfg der Fisch


----------



## Karpfencrack (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

@killahoroz
du bist 16 Jahre alt und regst dich auf das du kein geld für dein tackl hast!!:r

Ich bin 13 jahre alt und gehe in den ferien bei meinem Vater in der Firma aushelfen das ich mehr geld hab.
nächstes jahr geh ich in den sommer ferien bei der gemeinde arbeiten das ich mir rund 1000€ dazu verd#qiene ,und du mit deinen 16 jahren regst dich auf!!

es scheint so wie wenn du nur zu hause hocken würdest und darauf wartest bis dir jemand etwas schenckt.#d


----------



## LassO (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



Karpfencrack schrieb:


> @killahoroz
> du bist 16 Jahre alt und regst dich auf das du kein geld für dein tackl hast!!:r
> 
> Ich bin 13 jahre alt und gehe in den ferien bei meinem Vater in der Firma aushelfen das ich mehr geld hab.
> ...



alter du hast ja eine großzügige gemeinde


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Was hasste bei deiner Gemeinde Für'n JOb aufgenommen...???

HAb mich mal bei Askari Düsseldorf (langenfeld  )Da waren keine 1000Euro drinne (weiter ausführen will ich das nciht  )

Geh mal auf den Link...1000Euro darfst du noch gar nicht verdienen.

Auserdem denke ich kaum das die Gemeinde da mal 1000euro springen lässt.es sei den du arbeitst da Monate.

Ich kann mich da auch fatal Täuschen aber okee


----------



## nairolf (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

also ich verdiene mein geld mit ferien job(150) und zeitungaustragen(250 sind 360 zeitungen), aber ich glaube die geben dir so vile Geld wenn überhaupt, weil sie dann denken das du nicht auf schlechte ideen kommst^^ ich glaub ihr wisst was ich meine. 
Spaß bei seite war net ernst gemeind


----------



## Basti94 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

ist noch was da;+


----------



## welsman (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



Basti94 schrieb:


> ist noch was da;+


 
|znaika: ließ dir dochmal alles durch!


----------



## Karpfencrack (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

also bei uns bekommt jeder soviel egal ob er bei der post,gemeinde,lagerhaus,...
arbeitet


----------



## mlkzander (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

alles wech
am montag geht die letzte rolle raus.......


----------



## Basti94 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



mlkzander schrieb:


> alles wech
> am montag geht die letzte rolle raus.......




Ok net so schlimm#6


----------



## Scherny (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

hallo zusammen, wenn jemand noch etwas abzugeben hat dann bitte mal eine nachricht an mich schreiben

danke

LG


----------



## Berserker91 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Das soll für Jungangler sein und nicht für Leute die auf ihrem Bild ziemlich älter aussehen.

LG


----------



## Scherny (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

lesen kann ich noch aber danke für deinen tipp hehe

wenn jemand was abzugeben hätte würde das den kindern meiner freundin zugute kommen und nicht mir

so zurück zum thema.

LG


----------



## Master Hecht (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

es haben schon reichlich andere leute vor dir gefragt nur so zu info...


----------



## Berserker91 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*



Scherny schrieb:


> lesen kann ich noch aber danke für deinen tipp hehe
> 
> wenn jemand was abzugeben hätte würde das den kindern meiner freundin zugute kommen und nicht mir
> 
> ...



Achso dann sag das doch, tut mir leid aber es gibt ja auch solche Leute.

LG


----------



## Addi123 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Bis Weihnachten ist noch so lange hin!Kann und will nicht mehr warten ich nehm auch noch was auch wenn nichts mehr da ist!:vik:..........Schuhe,Kaugummis,Rasenmäher,Zahnbürsten,Reifen...:q:q:q ne spass


----------



## nairolf (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Die Rolle ist gestern bei mir angekommen und ich muss sagen, das sie große klasse ist. Vielen dank nochmal mlkzander


----------



## Ammersee-angler (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Sollte noch jemand was haben  <-----

Lol, genau 555 Beiträge.


----------



## HotHotHechti (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Hallo Ammersee-Angler,

kannst du mir sagen wo ich am Ammersee einen Anglerverein und eine Angelladen finde?
Wäre nett wenn du mir darüber Auskunft geben könntest.

MfG 

Lennart


----------



## Wolfsburger (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kostenlose Rollen Ruten Kleinkram für Jungangler*

Hallo ich suche auch nach gebrauchtem Gerät.
Hab mein Angelschein seit einem halben Jahr und finanziel stehe ich mit meinen 14 Jahren auch nich so gut da.
Also wenn ihr vll. etwas älter Angelgeräte habt die bei euch nur Platz verbrauchen, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar wenn ich euch meldet am besten per PN.
DAAaaaaNke =)


----------

